# ¡ Railway también ha llegado a mil !



## josepbadalona

*¡ Muchas felicidades !*

*... Y muy contenta de poder ayudarte de vez en cuando.*

*Un abrazo ... et passe une bonne journée !*
*Paquita*


----------



## Eva Maria

Congratulations, Railway!

Sólo hemos coincidido una vez, I think, pero recuerdo que fue muy gracioso!

1.000 post! (parece sencillo, pero se necesita mucho pensar y teclear para llegar ahí!)

Very well, Railwail!

EM


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Railway! Me encanta ver que ya alcanzas los mil mensajes y que vas progresando en francés una barbaridad.

Siempre es un placer para mí verte por el foro de francés-español, preguntando y ayudando a los demás, sin descarrilar.

Por cierto, lo de Railway, ¿es porque estás como un tren? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Railway

¡Wow!

¡Que sorpresa!

Me he metido en este foro por casualidad para echar un vistazo, ¡y de repente me encuentro que me felicitais a mí!

Cada día la gente de WR me sorprende un poco más. Cuando ya pensaba que era imposible que fueseis más amables, ¡vais y haceis algo como esto!

¡¡Muchisimas gracias Paquita

Muchisimas gracias Eva Maria

y muchisimas gracias Gevy!!

Intentaré seguir ayudando todo lo posible en el foro ingles-español (además de preguntar cosas muchas veces) y espero seguir mejorando mi francés para algun día poder ayudar también. Además como bien sabe Gevy, tengo una motivación extra para lo del francés... 

P.D: Claro que estoy como un tren...  jajajaja!

Gross bisous, huge kisses, besazos e grandes bicos a todas!

Edu


----------



## chics

¡Felicidades, Railway-estoy-como-un-tren!
Por ambas cosas, jiji. Vas a tener que añadirte un nuevo vagón para cargar tanto post...


----------



## krolaina

Locomotora-Railway!

Antes coincidía más contigo en el inglés-español...¿qué pasó?. Ahhh...¡debe ser esa motivación francesa la culpable! (yo y mis películas).

chu, chuuuuuu......¡felices 1000 post de ayuda!.


----------



## Railway

krolaina said:


> Locomotora-Railway!
> 
> Antes coincidía más contigo en el inglés-español...¿qué pasó?. Ahhh...¡debe ser esa motivación francesa la culpable! (yo y mis películas).
> 
> chu, chuuuuuu......¡felices 1000 post de ayuda!.


 
Eres buena guionista krolaina...  Tu película no va desencaminada... 

¡¡Muchas gracias a ti y a chics!!

¡Bicos!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Rail:

Jodé que despite, es que entre tantos mensajes secretos y cañas, ando despistadísimo. Bueno tío, 1.000 felicidades para uno de los mejores del foro eng-esp.

Saludiños.

Ant


----------



## chics

Pero no... Anti, la pobre Railway aún no tenía mensajes secretos...
Cañas sí, le invito yo a una aquí. Ops! here.


----------



## Railway

Ehhhh chics! No me cambies de sexo please! Nunca digas de este agua no beberé ni este cura no es mi padre D), pero por ahora no entra en mis planes pasar por el quirofano para recortar nada...  (perdón por la bastez )

Muchas gracias por la caña, pero me conformo con un vasito de plástico como los de la foto http://www.peoplecnc.com/blog/images/Palmares_un_vaso_cerveza.jpg. Yo, que soy así de austero...


----------



## Railway

Antpax said:


> Bueno tío, 1.000 felicidades para uno de los mejores del foro eng-esp.
> 
> Saludiños.
> 
> Ant


 
Es facil cuando se tienen modelos como vosotros por aquí 

Felicidades por lo del Madrid! Y a ver si tienes razón y el Celta está de vuelta en primera el año que viene...

Saludos!


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola Railway:

No hemos coincido mucho, pero yo sí he leído a ti algunas veces, y quería hacerte una pequeña felicitación por esos 1 000 (bueno, ya son más) posts. Noraboa e saudiños pra Vigo


----------



## Railway

Graciñas jonquiliser!

¿Pero coma é que un finés coma ti coñece e fala o galego? 


¡Muchas felicidades a ti también que acabas de pasar los 1000 posts hace poco! Esperemos que a partir de ahora coincidamos un poco más por este gran foro.

Saudiños!


----------



## jonquiliser

Pois graciñas, mais aquí as felicitacións van pra tí! E o galego, pois porque estiven alá vivendo durante unha tempada, en Vigo en concreto 

Deica a próxima!


----------



## aceituna

*¡Muchas felicidades, Railway!*

*Inés*


----------



## Railway

¡Muchas gracias Ines!

(Yo de pequeño decía tutuna en vez de aceituna. ¿Lo decía alguien más o yo solo?  )


----------



## zazap

Bueno, la verdad es que yo de peque la palabra tutuna ni la conocía... 
Pero la palabra Railway sí, y siempre me ha gustado. Me gusta tu nombre de forero y gracias por ayudarme de vez en cuando (a ver cuando te lo devuelvo). 
¡Salud! y à bientôt,
zazap.


----------



## alexacohen

Boas noites desde Santiago de Compostela.
Global warming not reached the wet city.
Here is still global raining.
Xa sabes, miña terra galega onde o ceo é sempre gris.
Ti tes a sorte de poder ir celebrar os teus 1000 posts na praia de Samil.


----------



## Railway

¡Muchas gracias zazap! ¡Muchas gracias Alexa!

Zazap: Un verdadero placer ayudarte de vez en cuando, de la misma manera que la maravillosa gente de este foro me ha ayudado a mi infinidad de veces. 
Sobre mi nick, ejem ejem, tengo que confesaros algo amigos... no esta inspirado en los bonitos y románticos trenes antiguos, sino más bien en el pub del pueblo donde estuve un año estudiando inglés  Es que pasé muchas horas allí empapándome......de la cultura inglesa  jejejeje! 

Alexa: ¡Aledame moito recibi-los teus parabéns en galego! (es genial que gente de fuera de galicia haga el esfuerzo de hablar en nuestra lengua) ¿Mais coma e que fala-lo galego?

Es verdad que aquí estamos más por el global raining que por el global warming, ¿pero sabes como sigue esa canción de Siniestro Total?

Miña terra galega
onde o ceo e sempre gris

Miña terra galega
e duro estar lonxe de tí (es duro estar lejos de tí)

¡¡Es que se está muy bien aquí!! (y os prometo que no llueve tanto...)

¡Y ahora llega el momento del convite! ¡Llega el comercio... y el bebercio!

Somos muchos, ¡pero no os preocupeis que están preparando más pulpo!

Comercio

http://www.valdeorras.com/natural/data/media/10/Pulpo_en_la_Feria_de_A_Veiga.jpg 

Bebercio (albariño en abundancia)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/Vi%C3%B1os_galegos_Albari%C3%B1o.jpg

¡Saludos a todos desde Samil!


----------



## alexacohen

Railway:
Eu non falo galego, sóio lémbrome dos meus tempos cando pasaba as vacacións coa miña familia na praia de Sanxenxo.
Polo que recordo, facía un sol de carallo!
E gustábame  moito Siniestro Total.´


----------



## Railway

Jejeje, ¡pois tes unha memoria prodixiosa!

De todo-los xeitos, que conste que eu nunca falo galego  (e seguramente estarei a cometer moitos erros)

¡Un agasallo Alexa! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t02dFZI7nw4



Fai un sol do carallo
Galicia canibal


----------



## alexacohen

Graciñas polo link, Railway.
Non me lembraba eu de "es que me pica un huevo" . 
¡¡¡No sei ainda como non teñen un Oscar a millor música!!! 
Vou ter que poñer a miña idade nalgures... estades empeñados en pensar que sou tan vella com'a avoa de Caperucita Roja .
Que este sexa un fío longo e divertido!


----------

